# RTE/Mooney goes wild - See Blue Tits Live



## oldtimer

Forget about General Election, Coronation street, Fair City etc - take a look at the [broken link removed]for the best entertainment over the next few weeks. Two 'live' cameras showing bluetits hatching etc. Get the kids to look at it. Brilliant, educational, clean non-stop entertainment.


----------



## ClubMan

_Ain't no tits on the radio _according to the _Scissor Sisters_!


----------



## Seagull

ClubMan said:


> _Ain't no tits on the radio _according to the _Scissor Sisters_!


Then why do I hear so many?


----------



## franmac

Did'nt Derek introduce a man on his program the other day and he referred to him as a "tit expert"  

The mind boggles.


----------



## ClubMan

franmac said:


> The mind boggles.


Why? If he was an expert on tits then surely he was a tit expert?


----------



## auto320

Not only an expert on tits, but on blue tits.

Hasn't it been cold lately!


----------



## ClubMan

_Karl Grabe_ also has footage of nesting _Blue Tits _[broken link removed].


----------



## Welfarite

And what about that sub-species: the Blue(shirted)Tits? They ahve been quite active in recent weeks!


----------

